# newbie



## oldandstilldoinit (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi all, just starting a new grow I have some white widow big bud seeds germinating in water and on the second day a tap root and the cotyledon is coming out of one of the seed coats. Has anyone seen this before? Will it grow if I bury it in dirt?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2015)

Get that baby in dirt, oh and by the way, welcome to MP.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2015)

oldandstilldoinit said:


> Hi all, just starting a new grow I have some white widow big bud seeds germinating in water and on the second day a tap root and the cotyledon is coming out of one of the seed coats. Has anyone seen this before? Will it grow if I bury it in dirt?:vap-Bong_smoker:


 
Yes, that can happen.  Why are you germinating in water instead of dirt?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2015)

Howdy:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## oldandstilldoinit (Mar 14, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes, that can happen.  Why are you germinating in water instead of dirt?



thats the way I have always done it


----------

